
The growing threat to Mark Zuckerberg's power - headalgorithm
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-48131048
======
skilled
Facebook is nothing without its users. If it starts to go down the aggressive
route of ad promotion, even more people will leave.

I haven't clicked an ad in maybe 10 years and don't plan to either. The only
ads I do click are on pages where I find the content extremely useful.
Facebook is not one of those places.

~~~
erentz
I don’t know anyone that clicks on ads. But apparently they’re still valuable
somehow. It’s a mystery to me, but I guess even without clicks the chance to
pollute someone’s mind with an ad in a website is still valuable to an
advertiser in the same way that it is on a freeway billboard.

~~~
jimnotgym
Sometimes I click lots of ads deliberately to mess up the malgorithm,
especially I click ads that are of no interest to me...What I never do is buy
anything on the click through.

~~~
charlesism
+1 for teaching me the neologism 'malgorithm'

~~~
jimnotgym
Thanks to 'Private Eye' magazine

